# Tips and advice for adolescent GSD



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I go Tuesday to meet the 17-month-old female German Shepherd I've been considering. Since she has been taken back twice, I do have a few reservations (once was kept for less than 24 hours due to chasing a cat and apparently the other previous owners let her run with a pit bull and they chased neighbor's cats). But I'm going to meet her and see what I think. I have talked to three trainers for varying input. One advised I bring a few treats and see if she engages with me or is distracted. I've never had a female shepherd and I have read a few notes on this forum from others that they are sometimes more difficult. I am bringing my 14-year-old male shepherd mix with me to make sure they are friendly with one another (he's stable and friendly with dogs, cats, people, you name it). Any other specific tips? Oh, and I am getting this dog spayed immediately if I decide to keep her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I read a couple of other posts you made about this dog. I commend you for looking into adopting her. My biggest concern would be protecting your 14yo dog. I made the mistake of adopting a very high energy 7 month old gsd mix puppy when my rottie mix was 12. He was WAY too much for her. I did several meet and greets with both dogs but that did not show how Kai would be once he was comfortable in my home. 

He was not aggressive towards her but he bowled her over numerous times, accidentally jumped on her back a couple of times and was too rough in play. I really think it had a negative impact on her health and on her overall quality of life. 

Just something to think about...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what ruth said When I got Masi 8 weeks old, my male was 12 and was suffering from arthritis and neuro damage, they loved each other, but Masi could get a little rough with him and accidently slam into him , leaving him unsteady. 

With that, the cat thing wouldn't bother me if I had no cats nor planned on getting any I would go in and meet her first without your dog, see how that goes, if it goes well for you, then bring in your male..

Good luck hope it works out !


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I did want to add that Rafi is just as high drive as Kai was (and just a little older when I brought him home) but he has impulse-control, something that Kai was lacking. Rafi was also much calmer in the house and did not bug Chama to play and also learned to be careful when playing around her.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I've thought about the impact on Buddy. Here's the thing: Just two weeks ago I had a bonfire party and mowed the field with the lawn tractor and he chased me across the fields. He grew up with a high energy beagle and mourned her when she died, then attached to my diabetic cat and mourned him when he died. He's an only child now and I know he misses other animals. When I was staying with my sister last year, out of her 2 dogs, he picked the hyper border collie to wrestle with instead of laying around with the other calm dog. When I bought out my land from my ex and came back here, he pouted around and I thought he was just getting old and worn out, until I took him to the little dog park in a nearby town. He doesn't do much there, but stands around watching all the young dogs run in circles and those are the ones he hangs out with. I own acreage but I have to take this dog to a dog park in a town once a week so he can socialize! He cries and tries to run to my car every time I go out because he thinks we're going there. Geeze. With his personality, I think he may do better with another dog here. He's at the end of his lifespan, I know it's a matter of time, and I certainly don't want to make it harder for him. 

Honestly, I told a friend I was more concerned about the new dog grieving him when he passed.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You know your dog best and what Buddy likes and can tolerate. I bought an 8 week old pup home and my two 14 year old dogs didn't blink an eye. When Troi and Crusher passed, Havoc got me through it.

I won't go so far as to say that the old ladies like the pup but they certainly didn't mind the increased treats and attention that came along with him.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

bring your dog with you when you go to meet this dog. my 9 year old dog is super calm, couch potato, his idea of exercise is playing for 20 minutes and then napping for 23 hours ...he grew up with a hyper gsd and a calm rottiex. i was hesitant to go look at sadie as she was a year and 3 months old and my boy HATES hyper annoying dogs... he prefers calm laid back ones that dont get in his face and annoy him. i finally decided what the heck, took him to go meet sadie and see what would happen. he fell in love with her that day they met(which he never does he needs sllloooow introductions over a months time to accept any new dog) we walked around for over an hour and i decided to bring sadie home. they have gotten along great since that day in july, and while she sometimes annoys him he will put her in her place and correct her, but he truly loves the company of her. 

you have nothing to lose by taking your dog to go see this dog.. it could work out or not,but you wont know until you go there with your dog...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I wasn't saying not to get a dog at all, I was just saying that some dogs can be too much. My Chama was a very active dog who liked to play rough and was still relatively agile and active when I adopted Kai. However, the day in, day out crazy play was too much for her. 

She did much better with Rafi (even though she was older and had more mobility issues) because he was able to moderate himself around her. 

So, it was more about the whole package thing--think about whether _this_ dog is too much for your older dog and remember that your dog will get older and have more arthritis and all that.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I know. There are so many things to weigh when choosing a new dog who is going to be part of your household for the next 10-15 years. My current dog is defiitely one consideration!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

*I met the little Czech today!*

I drove 100 miles or so, pulled up and the dog was brought out. She's a petite thing, even a bit scrawny but well-proportioned, with alert eyes and a calm demeanor. My guess is the runt. She is not show quality, is long and lean. No one will want to breed her. But, unlike the border collie mix I looked at last week, who happily leaped up on me, she stood with quiet dignity. She's just a sweet little dog. Her and my 14-year-old dog met, sniffed and then basically ignored each other. I told her to sit, she did and I gave her a biscuit. She took it gently. She figured out fast I had biscuits in my jacket pocket. I stooped down and petted her head, looked her over closer, she snapped her teeth together once, a puppy-like snap, at Buddy over the biscuit in my pocket, but no snarl or growl and nothing aggressive. Buddy just stood there and looked at her like she was a stupid puppy and they again stood together looking bored. Then she locked eyes with me and licked me on the face. 

Decisions, decisions - which dog to pick? I had firmly made the decision last week that I would not take either dog that I was looking at home on impulse, but only after seeing both and coming home to reflect. But I made my decision when I dropped my friend off this evening and stayed a few minutes at her house. Both of her dogs were happily running around, the small one leaping. I showed Buddy my keys and he did that skip then stop at attention in front of me - you know, the dignified German Shepherd "alert and ready to go" thing. And I know I want another German Shepherd.

So for the small black Czech girl, who certainly cannot compete amongst the beautiful show dogs she now resides amongst, who was brought back because no one worked with her and she simply chased a cat, who stared at me with keen intelligence and need to belong: I'm coming back for you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so glad you are getting her She sounds like a sweetie. And just so ya know, I think beauty and brains come from within..

Of course WE MUST SEE PICTURES!


----------

